# بلانات فنادق



## basim77 (25 مارس 2006)

ارجو مساعدتي في بلانات او واجهات فنادق .:5: :5: :5: 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير :55:


----------



## BUILDING ENGINEER (25 مارس 2006)

أخي الكريم هناك كتاب جيد باللغة العربية بعنوان الفنادق يتبع لموسوعة اسمها الموسوعة الهندسية المعمارية من تأليف المهندس محمد ماجد خلوصي ستجد فيه مبتغاك ( أن شاء الله) من بلانات وواجهات وغيرها لمجموعة كبيرة جداً من الفنادق الموجودة في العالم العربي وخارجه.


----------



## BUILDING ENGINEER (25 مارس 2006)

أخي الكريم هناك كتاب جيد باللغة العربية بعنوان الفنادق يتبع لموسوعة اسمها الموسوعة الهندسية المعمارية من تأليف المهندس محمد ماجد خلوصي ستجد فيه مبتغاك ( أن شاء الله) من بلانات وواجهات وغيرها لمجموعة كبيرة جداً من الفنادق الموجودة في العالم العربي وخارجه.


----------



## صافيناز2882 (12 أبريل 2009)

عليك بالموسوعة الهندسية المعمارية:15:


----------



## صافيناز2882 (12 أبريل 2009)

اختي ماعليك الا تصفح الموسوعة


----------



## Basit (17 مايو 2009)

في حالة صوولك لنتائج ايجابية في الموضوع ارجو عرضها علينا 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## نوني الحلوه (26 يناير 2010)

اريد مشاريع فنادق اذا ممكن


----------



## معماري لاحقا (27 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## nana_89 (9 فبراير 2010)

ممكن اعرف من وين بحصل الموسوعة المعمارية ؟

من محتواها شكلها مهمة ؟؟؟


----------



## معمارى ازهرى (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اعتقد ان ما تبحث عنه باذن الله ستجده عندى 
ولكن اى انواع الفنادق تريد منتجعات ام فنادق داخل مدينه 
ع العموم اخى الكريم انا عندى مشروع فندق وقمت بابحاث فى مجال التعرف على الفنادق بانواعها وعناصرها وساقوم قريبا برفع كل الملفات التى حصلت عليها بالضافه ايضا الى المشروع الذى قمت باعداده 
انا فقط بانتظار الانتهاء من تجميع كل العلموات وقريبا باذذن الله فى خلال شهر ساقوم برفع كل المعلومات الى المنتدى او الى موقعى الخاص


----------



## hananfadi (10 فبراير 2010)

ساقوم ببعت بعض الملفات علها تساعدك لكن بالفرنسية 
http://ashkynase.forumpro.fr/projets-dans-le-monde-f18/yas-hotel-abou-dhabi-t573.htm?highlight=hotel
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84181.html 
و في هدا الرابط تجد مدكرة فيها نمادج عن الفنادق 

*Lien:
http://www.4shared.com/file/89433341/c82e00f0/Complexe_touristique_Ghoufi_2006.html


----------



## esammohamad (15 أبريل 2010)

اريد بلانات فنادق اكثر من بلان


----------



## شريف زين (11 فبراير 2011)

اريد ان اسئل فهل من مجيب*&متى سنرى العالم العربىيوطلب منه العلم كما كان سلفنا (اريد من كل عربى ان يكون الافطل فى مجاله اسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## mhammad bt (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اريد مخططات وواجهات ومقاطع لفنادق باستخدام الاوتوكاد


----------



## medo hamza (2 مايو 2012)

ممكن بلانات لفنادق


----------



## sign26 (4 مايو 2012)

رااااااااااااائع


----------



## المهندس999999 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ابحث ولا تيأس


----------

